# UFC 69: Shootout Official Discussion



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 69: Shootout*
Date: 4/7/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Toyota Center (Houston, Texas)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra
Diego Sanchez vs. Josh Koscheck
Mike Swick vs. Yushin Okami
Kendall Grove vs. Alan Belcher
Roger Huerta vs. Leonard Garcia

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Heath Herring vs. Brad Imes
Thales Leites vs. Pete Sell
Luke Cummo vs. Josh Haynes
Pete Spratt vs. Marcus Davis


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome, Our Canadian boy is set to defend his title, I hope that it is at least a decent fight and isnt soo one sided.

I like the Cummo and Haynes match-up, I like Luke i thought he was good on the show and did a great job against Stevenson to bad he lost in the end. 

And it looks like Joe will be in action as well but is still pending, wonder if thats just the match-up or either fighters chance to fight that night? But I dont really like Joe, I dont like the way he acts, hes a great fighter and all. :dunno: 

And Michael Swick is contending once more, I thought for sure he was next in line for Anderson Teh Spider, hes been saying that he wants the shot and is worthy right? Looks like he'll be waiting a little longer than expected, if this is in April and at least one month off after this if he wins, his shot wouldnt be until June or July right?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Matt serra is going to die.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

looks like a weak card to me so far


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

^^^ I disagree

I am so excited for this card, especially cummo/haynes and swick/okami


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the name of the event is sort of silly, Shootout lol it sounds kind of wierd for a ufc event if you think about it.


----------



## ericd (Feb 4, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Matt serra is going to die.


haha i agree
I'm really excited about the Diego Koscheck fight


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Awwww...

"The Duke" isn't on this card? WTF...

He would've been a welcome addition to the HW Division.

Wayne vs. Gonzaga - MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Not really pumped for this. Only matchups that interest me are Sanchez/Kos and Joe/Uno. I also wouldn't mind GSP killing Serra and Swick/Okami should be interesting. Yeah, and average card thus far.


----------



## dreamcrusher07 (Jan 24, 2007)

*ufc 69*

Looks like a really bad event, but I'll pay to watch serra a gsp. I dont think serra is going to win but ya never know hes a great fighter. Now as for the other fights I really havn't looked into any of these fighters, any one think there's any good fights on this card?


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Swick vs Okami should be interesting. Swick is from my hometown so i really hope he wins this and gets a title shot. imo everything else is meh. I wonder who Herrings opponent will be?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damn, what's so weak about this card? Georges St. Pierre will be defending his title for the first time (in a postponed bout, which makes it even more anticipated, in my opinion), you've got a heavily anticipated rematch in Diego Sanchez vs. Josh Koshcheck, what looks to be an awesome stand-up war with Cummo and Haynes. You've also got Mike Swick, Joe Stevenson and the possibility of a returning Cao Uno. This card looks solid and I wouldn't be surprised if it matches UFC 67 in terms of fight quality.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm excited about this card. not really getting whats so weak about it. gsp in his first title event will be fun, albeit a short bout  kos vs. diego is gonna be a pretty nice battle. we've got cummo and haynes beating the hell out of each other. should be a good fight. 

assuerio silva was on the card earlier when it was tentative now he's gone...thats really my only disappointment. i like watchin his fights


----------



## Judoyourass (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh i get it UFC Shootout the main event fighters are wrestlers Duuuuuhhhh they will be shooting for a take down alot


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

It's an OK card, I don't understand Joe Silva's logic with all of the matches, but sometimes I'm right and sometimes he's right, so we'll see.

GSP v Serra is going to be short. Even shorter than Matt Serra.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

wow, this card looks pretty boring. Not that I will skip it, but I may be drunker than usual and talking to my friends alot more during the fights. :dunno: They haven't taken a risk with two top competitors fighting each other yet this year (well randy vs. sylvia but that will still be a one-sided fight), hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> wow, this card looks pretty boring. Not that I will skip it, but I may be drunker than usual and talking to my friends alot more during the fights. :dunno: They haven't taken a risk with two top competitors fighting each other yet this year (well randy vs. sylvia but that will still be a one-sided fight), hopefully that will change soon.


I assume you mean it's going to be one sided in Couture's favor. 

I think Tim is going to surprise a looot of people here.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I am actually pretty excited about this card. We get to see GSP finally defend his title. Also mike swick and joe stevenson will be fighting so this looks like a good card so far.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I assume you mean it's going to be one sided in Couture's favor.
> 
> I think Tim is going to surprise a looot of people here.


Nope he actually thinks Tim is gonna beat Randy's ass believe it or not.


The only thing I don't like about this card is that Diego should be fighting a contender, even though it will still be a good fight. And Josh Haynes needs to get the **** out of there. I'm sick of this guy he sucks ass they might as well bring Tank back and get Kimbo in there too. Haynes FTL and hopefully never see his ugly face ever again.

And TREY B. Who is "The Duke"???

Someone mentioned Assuerio was supposed to be on this card but I thought he was on the Ohio one. Maybe if he is on this card he will fight Heath? I dunno that would be alright but I also wanna see Heath fight someone with at least a LITTLE bit of standup skills (not saying Assuerio doesn't, just saying in general), but I also hope he comes in 100% and actually attempts a sprawl this time.


----------



## dreamcrusher07 (Jan 24, 2007)

*reply*

Im not saying that I wont enjoy this card, I just don't get as excited as I did for 67, however I think "the james" comments have opened my eyes to how big these fights are


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

ericd said:


> haha i agree
> I'm really excited about the Diego Koscheck fight


 Me too but Diego already beat Josh in the TUF and he is alot better fighter then he was but then again so is josh Deigo all the way


----------



## Haplo 913 (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't see it as a week card at all. Could be better... but I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I just want to see GSP back in the cage......


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

looks ok, not terrible but not excellent. I like Cummo and Sanchez so i'll be intrested in both their matches.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

This is actually a pretty good card, im looking forward to seeing GSP again, diego, and Swick.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

avg card .. i dislike how the TUF winners get an immediate title shot without really proving themselves. In my opinion, TUF always attracts B level fighters that are all hyped up and then exposed when they get their ass kicked in the real UFC. Lutter validated my opinion by not even making weight for a title fight.. what a tard. GSP will kill that Serra clown. Sanchez vs Koscheck should be interesting though.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like a crappy card to me. Won't be PPV'ing that one.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks a decent card to me tbh,very interested in seeing the Cumo fight and cant wait to see sanchez vs kos too.
Here in the UK all the UFC are shown for free on the Bravo TV network 24hrs later,so PPV is not a problem!!lol


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Barrym said:


> Looks a decent card to me tbh,very interested in seeing the Cumo fight and cant wait to see sanchez vs kos too.
> Here in the UK all the UFC are shown for free on the Bravo TV network 24hrs later,so PPV is not a problem!!lol


You lucky bastard! lol. I would much rather have it free a day later than too have too pay 40 bucks.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I just want to see Sanchez and Koscheck beat the sh*t out of each other.


----------



## Kickemonall4s (Feb 13, 2007)

*R.I.P. Koscheck!!!*

I'm gonna love watching Diego Sanchez beat the snot out of that little punk Koscheck. I'm not a Diego fan either, I just hate Koscheck. Unless Sylvia lands a big right against Randy thats a snoozfest. Overall an ok card though.

Fav Fighter:
Fedor
Crocop
Shogun
Gomi
GSP


----------



## Kickemonall4s (Feb 13, 2007)

*R.I.P. Koscheck!!!*

I'm gonna love watching Diego Sanchez beat the snot out of that little punk Koscheck. I'm not a Diego fan either, I just hate Koscheck. Unless Sylvia lands a big right against Randy thats a snoozfest. Overall an ok card though.

Fav Fighter:
Fedor
Crocop
Shogun
Gomi
GSP


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

I love GSP just like everybody else, and I dont mind serra too much either but i think the real main event of this card is diego/kos, i firmly believe that diego is going to completely dominate this fight but it seems like it will be very exciting. Im also pumped for the swick fight, and i was excited for Cummo but now i dont really care to much anymore.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

WHY is Roger Huerta on the main card....who cares about that bum? Honestly? Why can't Heath Herring be on the main card? You think from the Snooze that O'Brien and Herring took on the Canvas that Herring will be well rested and ready to own.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Most anticipated main card fight to least!

Diego Sanchez vs Josh Koscheck
Mike Swick vs Yushin Okami
GSP vs Matt Serra
Roger Heurta vs TBA
Kendall Grove vs Alan Belcher


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> WHY is Roger Huerta on the main card....who cares about that bum? Honestly? Why can't Heath Herring be on the main card? You think from the Snooze that O'Brien and Herring took on the Canvas that Herring will be well rested and ready to own.


Ye i know, i hate roger huerta.


----------



## Thatsitfornow (Feb 16, 2007)

My money is St. Pierre no doubt. I love Serra's fierce and confident attitude but GSP's just too well-rounded for the guy. And he's taller too and we all know GSP's strength is where Serra's verticality's at. So good luck to Serra. SP is dominating the UFC for the next 5 years!!

--
Why match when you can itzamatch?


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm actually looking forward to this fight. Thales Leites vs. Pete Sell

Hopefully it'll make the broadcast. Thales Leites is gonna be a hell of a fighter in a few years.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP is one of my favorite fighters for sure but I am just uninterested in this card. I cant stand Serra or Koscheck and dont want to watch them fight. This is just a TUF card and I really dont care for 95% of TUF fighters. All the fights seem meaningless to me. I wont pay $40 just to see GSP and Diego because they are the only ones on this card that I care about.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

What's wrong with Roger Huerta?? He seems like a legit contender to me. What is he 18-1 or something? I don't think he's too bad. He's exciting and talented what more can you ask for.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

If swick beats okami then he will get a title shot.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

This looks like one of the worst PPV's next to "The war of 04"


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Herring is facing Brad Imes and it aint Preliminary no more.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

It doesnt look very good but GSP is fighting and thats good. Alot fo the bad cards turn out to be amazing fights and I am looking forward to Deigo vs Koscheck becasue i dont like Koscheck. Kendall Grove impressed me by his beat down on his opponent last fight.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Herring is facing Brad Imes and it aint Preliminary no more.


HAHA! :laugh: 

Why would they put those two bums on the main card?


----------



## mmmirko (Feb 20, 2007)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> If swick beats okami then he will get a title shot.


that can be a tough fight for swick. i thought he would get a title shot after beating the crow


----------



## gsp13 (Feb 22, 2007)

lol koshcheck vs sanchez sounds exciting, i think diegos gonna pull it off, and serra should move down 2 155 after he loses this fite


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

damn, what a crappy line up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

This is going to be every T.U.F. fan's DREAM CARD.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Herring is facing Brad Imes and it aint Preliminary no more.


Lol why the hell would they put that fight on the main card, nobody wants to see those 2 bums fight each other.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah, this card is definate ****. Especially with the excitement of UFC 70, ill just want UFC 69 to end fast so that 70 comes along quicker. 

Herring and Imes? Meh... 
Roger Huerta vs Who? Who cares?
Koscheck vs Sanchez? Probably will be boring 
Pierre vs Serra? Won't last long enough to redeem the card.


----------



## BIG COV (Feb 25, 2007)

*Bull$#!+*

This card is garbage...the only decent fights UFC has is sanchez vs pierre...whenever that happens...other than that it seems as if the UFC is getting smarter by bringing in pride fighters...I think its the only way to resurrect a very weak organization.

Now when guys like rampage, cro-cop, vera, and emelianenko(aleksander), start getting title shots then I'll actually pay for some of these events...until then I'll use bootleg cable to get it...Besides pierre, the champs in UFC are a bunch of good fighters beating a bunch of sorry fighters...by good fighters I'm talking about Lidell and Sylvia...Honestly can Lidell beat Shogun(prides next champ!!)...and c'mon Sylvia doesnt belong in the same ring With Fedor..at all..ever...tell me where I'm wrong...if I'm wrong.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ Pride Mark 


This might be one of those PPVs that looks bad on paper but actually comes out decent. Koscheck/Sanchez will be fun but im really looking forward too Swick vs Okami. That could be an awesome fight and hope the winner gets a title shot at Silva


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

BIG COV said:


> This card is garbage...the only decent fights UFC has is sanchez vs pierre...whenever that happens...other than that it seems as if the UFC is getting smarter by bringing in pride fighters...I think its the only way to resurrect a very weak organization.
> 
> Now when guys like rampage, cro-cop, vera, and emelianenko(aleksander), start getting title shots then I'll actually pay for some of these events...until then I'll use bootleg cable to get it...Besides pierre, the champs in UFC are a bunch of good fighters beating a bunch of sorry fighters...by good fighters I'm talking about Lidell and Sylvia...Honestly can Lidell beat Shogun(prides next champ!!)...and c'mon Sylvia doesnt belong in the same ring With Fedor..at all..ever...tell me where I'm wrong...if I'm wrong.


you're definately right in my opinion. I'm glad they are bringing these star fighters from Pride. This will increase the amount of audiences for the UFC. 
UFC champs are not fighting equal skilled challengers, that's why the fights end so quick. For example.......ufc 67. Pride matches their fighters better and they have less rules (UFC can't help this because of concerns from politicians and people), but they can make better matches. 
Liddell cannot beat Shogun. Shogun is a better fighter and he is well rounded. Lidell is just an exceptional striker and that's only with his hands, not his feet. 
Tim Sylvia has no right to be in the ring with Fedor. Fedor is way out of his league. The people Fedor fights are well skilled fighters, unlike Sylvia's opponents and it's because pride's heavyweights are a couple notches higher then UFC heavyweights. No question about it. With the exception of CroCop and Rampage, but they are fresh from Pride and have fought one fight each in UFC. I really hope they start picking up more Pride guys. That would make the UFC more exciting to watch. It should push the skill level higher for all the fighters in their organization.


----------



## Mr. Kimura (Mar 4, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Matt serra is going to die.


and quick!

looking forward to seeing Swick, but the card does look a bit weak.


----------



## Mr. Kimura (Mar 4, 2007)

dreamcrusher07 said:


> Looks like a really bad event, but I'll pay to watch serra a gsp. I dont think serra is going to win but ya never know hes a great fighter.


I like Matt, but he just doesn't have the power to knock out someone like GSP and on the ground George is as good as they come. I'll be shocked if Matt can keep GSP in a closed guard let alone mount him! His only chance is to submit somehow but GSP is just too good for Matt.


----------



## tapout23 (Mar 4, 2007)

the card overall doesnt look too exciting but there is a good chance that koscheck vs. sanchez is going to be a war. those 2 are some of the "top competitors" and i have a feeling the winner will get a title shot.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr. Kimura said:


> and *quick!*looking forward to seeing *Swick*, but the card does look a bit weak.


Lol that rhymed.


----------



## arwoodco (Sep 2, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Matt serra is going to die.


I think that is a pretty fair assessment. But, there is always a chance Serra is a smarter fighter than we have been lead to believe.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

This is a bull shit card. The only fight i wanna see is kos vs sanchez. St. Pierre is going to send Serra home in a body bag. It'll be sad. I probably won't even buy this event.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i cant wait for this card... gsp vs serra and diego vs koscheck i cant wait


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive always liked Matt Serra, too bad he's in a fight that he has so little chance of winning. On any given Sunday, or Saturday in this case, but I don't think Serra has a chance against GSP.

Sanchez and KOS ... Wow I can't believe I actually want to see Sanchez win. Not only do I think he'll beat the stuffing out of KOS, I want to see him hurt KOS real bad. And what's funny, is I usually feel that way about Sanchez.

Heath and Brad .. This is just too sad. Another example of the preverbial sacrifisial lamb. I like Brad, and believe with some time and more training, he could be a real presence in the HW division. But he's not ready for Heath.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

Serra could barely get past Lytle, there is absolutley no chance for him in this fight I think. And definetley cant wait to see that prick koscheck get his ass handed to him


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont count out the Brad fight this could be a war. Hes got a pretty good chin and Heath like be trying to land the KO punch. As for Sanchez v Koscheck. This is going to be a badass fight. I see Sanchez taking this one. I think the Serra fight will turn out to be like the Hughes fight. Except i expect GSP to get it done and not wait till 3 rounds to win.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm still not complaining about the line-up, I don't know what's up witch'yall. Who wouldn't want to see St. Pierre in the main event against ANYONE, a long anticipated Sanchez vs. Koscheck rematch from TUF1, I'm even a little bit excited about Imes vs. Herring, and you've got Swick, Grove, and I like that little Huerta guy.


----------



## analleakage (Dec 31, 2006)

Card is decent. GSP will beat up serra faster then he can yell "DRAGO!!!", sanchez will win if he can keep himself from getting "too excited" about kos lay and gaying on top of him. (Sanchez by stoppage in 2nd), and if two big dudes wanna punch each other i am always in (imes by ko in 3rd)


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

diiego will knock out the "human Blanket"


----------



## All-Star (Feb 27, 2007)

I cannot see how Serra will get past the 2nd round against GSP. The 1st round I see GSP coming close to finishing Serra but Serra will probably eat up a lot of time grabbing a hold on to GSP and trying to take him down.

The 2nd round GSP should just explode on Serra and KHTFO.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah this card looks pretty good. I think Serra is gonna pretty much dominate GSP, most likely by first round KO due to Hammafists.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

^^^ :laugh:


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Diego vs. Josh

I don't know who I want to win...I hate both of those guys. I hope there's like a double knock out.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

When is the Swick/Okami bookie gonna be up god damn it.


----------



## ABCPhysicalRx (Mar 11, 2007)

well, i encourage you not to pay for this event b/c gsp vs serra was supposed to have happened in ufc 67. i don't believe that gsp was hurt. i think dana white told gsp to say that he was hurt so that the gsp vs serra can be delayed and be the main event for an event that has no main event.... ufc 69.

if this conspiracy theory does not make sense to any of you, ask yourselves if you're unsure of paying for this event now, would you even consider paying for the event if it didn't have gsp vs. serra?

dana white realized that he could have a good ufc 67 without gsp vs serra (with rampage, crocop and silva already headlining the event), so he decided to take it out and use it for later (ufc 69).

you might be wondering if i'm one of those pridefc advocates. you're right to say that i am. but that's because i've been to both pridefc and ufc events, and pride puts on a way better show. it was only after my friends and i bought tickets for and went to ufc 67 did i realized that ufc is crap. and not until i saw the uneventful ufc 69 card did i realize that dana white was behind gsp's supposed injury.

of course, i could be wrong about gsp's injury being fake, but i know ufc 69 is THE SUCK.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

ABCPhysicalRx said:


> well, i encourage you not to pay for this event b/c gsp vs serra was supposed to have happened in ufc 67. i don't believe that gsp was hurt. i think dana white told gsp to say that he was hurt so that the gsp vs serra can be delayed and be the main event for an event that has no main event.... ufc 69.
> 
> if this conspiracy theory does not make sense to any of you, ask yourselves if you're unsure of paying for this event now, would you even consider paying for the event if it didn't have gsp vs. serra?
> 
> ...


I don't think I believe that GSP would fake an injury just because Dana White told him to. I would like to believe he is too much of a man for that. But hey, I don't know him so how would I know.

I do know I believe that Dana White manipulates things to make them work out they way he wants, so as far as Dana White is concerned, I would believe your theory. But like I said, I would hope that GSP was above that.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

ABCPhysicalRx said:


> well, i encourage you not to pay for this event b/c gsp vs serra was supposed to have happened in ufc 67. i don't believe that gsp was hurt. i think dana white told gsp to say that he was hurt so that the gsp vs serra can be delayed and be the main event for an event that has no main event.... ufc 69.
> 
> if this conspiracy theory does not make sense to any of you, ask yourselves if you're unsure of paying for this event now, would you even consider paying for the event if it didn't have gsp vs. serra?
> 
> ...



I dont think it is fake. They could have just said that it will headline 69 i dont think anyone would care.


----------



## tapout23 (Mar 4, 2007)

that's the biggest crock of shit ive ever heard. and even if it was true that gsp wasn't injured, why do you suggest that people not buy the event? the fight is happening now instead of at 67, big deal. there is a little thing in this world called patience. it isnt like everybody is dying for THE BIG gsp vs. serra fight, which i personally thing isnt going to be too exciting. and if you aren't a ufc fan then stay out of the forum marked UFC Discussion if you are just going to rag on it.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

faking an injury my ass


----------



## aaronm_rand (Mar 22, 2007)

Diego Sanchez and Josh Koscheck is going to be awesome.

Diego is still undefeated and is without a doubt one of the top 5 WW in the UFC right now. He's so explosive and I'm anxious to see if he does have a new and improved stand up or if last fight's quick knockout was a fluke. 

Koscheck has one of the best takedowns I've seen and he's very aggressive as well. His stand up has improved a bit since TUF and he might want to throw strikes.

I think this has the potential to be a great fight. I see it ending in a Diego Sanchez decision. I don't think either fighter has the ability to finish the other with a submission or a KO. Anything could happen but I just don't see it happening.

Diego will push the pace and probably win due to experience. He's faced tougher opponents. I'm putting my money on Diego Sanchez.

As far as the other fights go...I'm not real into them. St Pierre should beat Serra pretty easily...


----------



## All-Star (Feb 27, 2007)

I can see Koscheck taking Diego down and working gnp for 3 rounds. His take downs are just too explosive to defend against, I think even GSP would have problems with them.

I do not think Diego will knock out Koscheck, but he may be able to submit him on his back with a triangle or something.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Koscheck via Lay&Prey in the 2nd.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I'm looking forward to this one unlike some people. We get to see GSP, Diego vs KOS, Swick vs Okami, Grove, Cummo, and Huerta. I actually think the Imes vs Herring fight will be good, they both love to stand and they can both take a hit. They both are coming off of loses and are looking to put on a good show. And yes, I like to watch Cummo fight.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

ya this isn't that bad of a card really, people complain about protecting fighters but sanchez isn't getting off easy and swick vs okami could go either way


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

There is no such thing as protecting fighters in my opinion. A fight can go either way regardless of who is fighting.


----------



## mrds (Feb 4, 2007)

*Gsp*

Matt will die. Diego will win if he doesn't get slammed 10 times.

Favorites:
Anderson Silva
Cro Cop
Rich Franklin
GSP
Dan Henderson
Rashad Evans
Melvin Guillard
Diego Sanchez
Din Thomas


----------



## smk_rhino (Mar 28, 2007)

What's the call on Herring? He's had some big fights for Pride but he got housed in his UFC debut.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

heath is wasa big let down in his last fight


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

looks like a decent fight card.....not anything spectacular, but a decent one. Diego and Kos should be good.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

GSP will win by TKO easy. I personally hope GSP really owns Serra bad. I hate that guy so much. Sanchez-Koscheck will be more interesting to watch.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Kos will win either by strikes or decision only if he can get Diego out of his rythm. I think Kos knows that Diego wants to control the fight from the beginning, so he has to pull a Randy and beat him to the punch, literally.


----------



## Blitz (Apr 2, 2007)

The overall card is a very good one, i've been waiting for UFC 69 for a while now. 

Kos/Diego could easily be the fight of the night, both are great fighters, Kos needs to be aggressive, its Deigo's world to come out, put the pressure on and control the fight, Kos needs to come right out and bring it hard and often, throw some shots and set up for the big takedown. He has greatly improves his ground and pound and isn't as much the blanket that he used to be. 

GSP/Serra will be a great fight as one lucky fan is likely to go home with a free gift. I expect some fan in the 5th or 6th row to get lucky and catch Serra's head as it flies out of the cage. 

Swick/Okami is another great matchup, they have contrasting styles and both have gotten it done since their debut. Swick likes to come out and throw early and often, he isn't the most accurate striker but he throws hard and fast. Okami has fantastic ground and pound and may prove to be a very difficult challenge for Swick.

Herring/Imes shouldn't take to long, after listening to the pre-fight interviews it sounds like Imes has lost his heart, he sounded like he was already beat before the fight has even happened. Hopefully he can pull it together and bring a good fight to Heath.

Cummo is always exciting and I expect him to score a big TKO over Haynes. 

Huerta/Garcia should be another great fight, Huerta is a very exciting fighter and I think he'll find success.


----------



## smk_rhino (Mar 28, 2007)

Imes/Herring is going to rock. Those dudes both have everything to prove. They are going to stand and bang, at least until Imes gets decked. I'm curious to see if Herring's ground game has gotten any better since the last fight.

Cummo vs. Haynes ought to be lively. Too bad it probably won't make the ppv. It's weird that Huerta is matched up with Garcia. Seems like Garcia is way over matched.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

I just might be the only one at the bar sitting there rooting for Serra. I hate GSP.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL, dude...how could you HATE gsp? What is there to hate lmao?


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

He's Canadian, on top of that, he's FRENCH Canadian.



Spartan42 said:


> ^^^ I disagree
> 
> I am so excited for this card, especially cummo/haynes and swick/okami


Swick/Okami on paper looks like it's going to be a sweet fight.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> He's Canadian, on top of that, he's FRENCH Canadian.


That, and he's just highly annoying. He's like that little kid that won't shut up or go away when you're like 12. hahah. :dunno:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Im pumped for this event.. Should be good, althought the main event looks a bit one sided.

GSP bt Serra
Sanchez bt Koscheck
Huerta bt Garcia
Swick bt Okami - looking forward to this the most.
Grove bt Belcher - could go either way, i want to see grove win but im thinking belchers got a pretty decent chance.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't be suprised if Okami gets Swick down & pounds him out.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> He's Canadian, on top of that, he's FRENCH Canadian.



whats wrong with canadians?


----------



## gonnabeawhippin (Apr 5, 2007)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Koscheck via Lay&Prey in the 2nd.


lol, i found this abit funny, not tryin to be mean. but how do u win by LnP in the second,LnP results in decisions imo.if he fininshes him in second then he wouldnt beLnPing:dunno:

I dont think Kos will have the answers to the sweeps and reversals and subs.But he could win by LnP, by decision


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

Im just happy to see GSP in his first title defense even though im sure he will beat Serra easily. I think hes gonna come out even improved from his last fight.

And i really hope that Diego kicks Kos's ass.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Matt "The Terror" Serra is an underrated striker to say the least.. i can definitely see him knocking G.S.P out if he doesnt come prepared but all in all i think ol' boy George is gonna take this one fairly easily. All he has to do is take the fight to the ground where he's far better then Serra.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Simon Phoenix said:


> Matt "The Terror" Serra is an underrated striker to say the least.. i can definitely see him knocking G.S.P out if he doesnt come prepared but all in all i think ol' boy George is gonna take this one fairly easily. All he has to do is take the fight to the ground where he's far better then Serra.


Sigh......... not you again.


----------



## fight_junkie (Apr 7, 2007)

Can someone please tell me where to get the results from last nights fight? What a frustrating experience.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Serra = Overrated ground game to say the least

When was the last time you actually saw him submit someone? G.S.P has just as good of ground game (even better my opinion) then Serra and i expect to see some serious submission attempts in this fight.



fight_junkie said:


> Can someone please tell me where to get the results from last nights fight? What a frustrating experience.


try the UFC site. im sure they're on there somewhere.


----------



## bogie (Apr 7, 2007)

I dont know guys. what gets me about the sanchez vs kos fight is the fact that sanchez has fought and beat guys way more experience and better ranked than kos. ie...diesel riggs, karo paresian and nick diaz. This is a step down for diego and should be fighting someone in the ranks of bj penn or matt hughs. no disrespect to kos, he has improved his game and has won his last 4 fights, but he already lost to diego. to me diego has everything to loss in this fight but the winner will probably fight gsp after he beats sera tonight.


----------



## Jocka (Oct 15, 2006)

Actually when GSP wins he will fight MAtt Hughues again then he should take the winner of Sanchez and Kos if the winner of course doesn t loose their next match up in the mean time, I would not be suprise if Kos would beat Sanchez **** i would be happy if it happends


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Grove by Submission 2nd round. =)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Simon Phoenix said:


> Matt "The Terror" Serra is an underrated striker to say the least.. i can definitely see him knocking G.S.P out if he doesnt come prepared but all in all i think ol' boy George is gonna take this one fairly easily. All he has to do is take the fight to the ground where he's far better then Serra.


HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Why has the 69 results thread been closed ????


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Big Nog! thats a very nice surprise


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dana just made the announcemnet. Min. Nog is in the UFC now. =)


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, i guess they're gunna take all the talent from PRIDE and throw them in the UFC. who else sees PRIDE being phased out in a year...

on the up side... it's NOG!!!


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

*KOS looks scared, nervous, i don't know......*

i think he kinda looked spooked, well find out. great music diego.....

P.S. Roger Huerta VS Leonard Garcia was the BEST fight I've ever seen. I've been watching MMA or years now, and for me that was the most exciting, best fight I've ever watched. I've never jumped outta my chair more than twice in one fight. And in the 2nd round I was sitting within a 1/2 foot of a 36 inch tv glued.....Huerta dominated but I've never seen a 155 pounder with a better chin then Garcia, no doubt at all. Better than Diaz, I strongly believe. Oh ya don't hate on the Diaz comment. one of my favorite fighter is Diaz


----------



## mrds (Feb 4, 2007)

*what happened with rashad and tito?*? if rashad was talkin trash i lost some respect for him. i lost almost all respect for diego when he push josh at the wayins.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2007)

sanchez deserves that loss


----------



## jakebaby (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank god Diego finally loses. Now maybe he'll keep his mouth shut!

He's a jerk. I'm not saying he's not a good fighter but he's not as good as he thinks he is.

Glad Kos got the win and the payback for the first loss.


----------



## TruthlessHero (Apr 8, 2007)

Heh, I wouldn't be suprised if he starts talking like, "I've never been knocked out." Or, "I've never been submitted."


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2007)

gsp just lost now that was fast


----------



## etaktaf (Oct 15, 2006)

holy molly serra won!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Serra dominated GSP.. OH MY GOD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2007)

kos vs.serra kos next champ?


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

no excuses by GSP. what a great guy. I want to see a rematch.


----------



## dasheriprock (Nov 19, 2006)

"Originally Posted by Simon Phoenix
Matt "The Terror" Serra is an underrated striker to say the least.. i can definitely see him knocking G.S.P out if he doesnt come prepared but all in all i think ol' boy George is gonna take this one fairly easily. All he has to do is take the fight to the ground where he's far better then Serra. 


Sigh......... not you again."

This is funny to read back on. hahahahaha at ESV.


----------



## Jefferson74 (Apr 8, 2007)

*I cant swallow all these bad upsets.....*

I called it before the fight even began that if Serra knocks Pier out in the first round somethings not right. I mean cmon ive watched every last one of Piers fights in the last week or so and the guy dominates and attacks with great precision in every one. He did none of the above tonight. Ive watched in slow motion the fight over and over and Serra graized him with every punch. Only one shot was half way solid. I meen cmon Pier didnt have a single lump or bruise on him. Are the Refs getting stop happy? Why even give the corner a towel to throw in if the refs just gonna stop it anyways?
And im not even gonna get started on Koscheck running from and holding hands with Sanchez for 15 minutes. At one point I was hoping that Sanchez would grab that left arm and rip it off. I meen cmon holding a guys glove for a full 5 min round?
They stand people up for not fighting why not do something to 2 fighters dancing in circles and throwing hardly any punches for 5 min?
Dana White the next Don King?:thumbsdown:


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

George had some pretty nice lumps on his face after the fight.

For a card that didn't seem that great, it turned into a great night of fights and upsets. The lightweights were insane, Luke Cummo had a great fight, GSP got Hamma'd by the Loong Gislander, Swick got dominated in his home town. I thought it was a good night, did you see Swick say "that guy is strong" after the first round? 

Diego was the biggest let down, how do you not engage after 2 rounds of knowing you are about to lose your first fight? He was so timid and afraid to actually get into it he gave that fight away. It always seems the fights hyped up to be wars end up with 2 guys dancing around afraid to make the first move.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow i just watched the fight on youtube and Serra completely dominated GSP, his striking looked better, and it was faster. Props to Serra for pulling off the upset but it is still a shock, lol a fighter from tuf 4 beating GSP.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> Serra dominated GSP.. OH MY GOD



Now all you guys can see why I truely don't like GSP. He's overrated, and annoying...oh yeah, still french canadian, but titleless


----------



## crashcrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Jefferson74 said:


> I called it before the fight even began that if Serra knocks Pier out in the first round somethings not right. I mean cmon ive watched every last one of Piers fights in the last week or so and the guy dominates and attacks with great precision in every one. He did none of the above tonight. Ive watched in slow motion the fight over and over and Serra graized him with every punch. Only one shot was half way solid. I meen cmon Pier didnt have a single lump or bruise on him. Are the Refs getting stop happy? Why even give the corner a towel to throw in if the refs just gonna stop it anyways?
> And im not even gonna get started on Koscheck running from and holding hands with Sanchez for 15 minutes. At one point I was hoping that Sanchez would grab that left arm and rip it off. I meen cmon holding a guys glove for a full 5 min round?
> They stand people up for not fighting why not do something to 2 fighters dancing in circles and throwing hardly any punches for 5 min?
> Dana White the next Don King?:thumbsdown:



Oh jeez...conspiracy theorists here? LOL! I guess you didn't watch it well enough. GSP was ROCKED more than once. He had some pretty good lumps on his face afterwards too. This was his first defense of a title. His nerves came into play and he 1: got away from what he does best, which his use his speed and quickness, and also pressure 2: Was facing a very underrated, hard striking phenomenal Gracie trained BJJ blackbelt with more experience.


----------



## kenjin (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello everyone...
First time poster here.
I have a question: Does anyone know what happened to the last fight of the night? They never announced the winner and it looks like the dude got messed up really bad.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Simon Phoenix said:


> Matt "The Terror" Serra is an underrated striker to say the least.. i can definitely see him knocking G.S.P out if he doesnt come prepared


I'd hate to say i told you so :dunno:



dasheriprock said:


> "Originally Posted by Simon Phoenix
> Matt "The Terror" Serra is an underrated striker to say the least.. i can definitely see him knocking G.S.P out if he doesnt come prepared but all in all i think ol' boy George is gonna take this one fairly easily. All he has to do is take the fight to the ground where he's far better then Serra.
> 
> 
> ...


*salutes*


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I honestly believe that the Koscheck-Diego fight was the worst fight in UFC history. Can anyone think of a fight that was less fun to watch? And you can all thank asshole Koscheck for being good at making fights boring.


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

The last Sylvia vs. Alovski was pretty similar...neither one wanted to risk getting hit, and it turned into a boring boxing/dancing match.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I honestly believe that the Koscheck-Diego fight was the worst fight in UFC history. Can anyone think of a fight that was less fun to watch? And you can all thank asshole Koscheck for being good at making fights boring.



Kevin Jordan Vs Gabriel Gonzaga was probably more boring.....

Here is what i thought.

Great stuff from Luke Cummo kicking Josh Haynes ass, decent fight and im glad Luke won as Josh is an idiot, no offence. Nice punch to end it

Then we saw Kendall Grove in fantastic form, where does he go from here?? Personally wouldn't mind seeing Kendall Fight Jason McDonald. I think that would be entertaining.

Yushin Okami Df Mike Swick - Great match here, 2nd best of the night for me after the next one, great because Okami had the first, Swick just took the 2nd with those flurry of punches toward the end of the round and then a great 3rd where okami mounted swick for alot of it, but then at the end swick reversed, pretty exciting fight. I hope to see Okami fight Silva again so that Silva can avenge his loss.

Roger Huerta Df Leonard Garcia was one of the best fights i've seen in a while i look forward to seeing both guys again in the future especially Roger, he will surely join the lighweight title race soon...... Very talented division.
Tito and Rashad building up there future fight after this fight finished.

Josh Koscheck Df Diego Sanchez - Boring, the only fight i didn't enjoy.. only good bit was Josh saying 19-oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee at the end of the fight.. funny stuff - unlucky diego but you no way deserved to keep your streak. pathetic performance and kudos to KOS for doing what he needed to to win the fight.

Matt Serra Df GSP - WOW the second main event in a row where i've stood up open mouthed and just been like "WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" I love the big upsets like this, although i like GSP. Just like when Couture knocked Sylvia down first 5 secs, that was a bloody great moment. I was just shocked seeing GSP get beat down like that.. Great main event.

Then Dana announces that big nog is coming to the UFC.. A great adition to the heavyweight division that continues to grow... Wow, you got Cro Cop, Couture, Nog, Vera all in there now, should be some fun matches coming up.

Good Show


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I was expecting a really good show, but can honestly say i was greatly disappointed.  and i lost all my points lol


----------

